# Worker electrocuted at construction site in East Vancouver



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

wow that sucks.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Totally sucks!

Overhead power lines are a serious danger that everyone seems very complacent about. There's some serious juice in some of those lines!


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Overhead power lines are nothing to take lightly.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*The Case of the Ladder and Line Collision*

Really surprising lawsuit outcome.
http://ecmweb.com/shock-amp-electrocution/case-ladder-and-line-collision

Not sure the power company has any better chance of burying them either...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Just imagine all the safety measures that would be required if it were a spinning saw in the air, or a high power laser beam shooting across the street. PoCo switch yards have all kinds of guarding and warning signs and razor fences, but transmission lines in the grid have little to no warning signs and no guarding. 

Funny the stuff poco's get away with for the sake of cheap power and profits.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Just imagine all the safety measures that would be required if it were a spinning saw in the air, or a high power laser beam shooting across the street. PoCo switch yards have all kinds of guarding and warning signs and razor fences, but transmission lines in the grid have little to no warning signs and no guarding.
> 
> Funny the stuff poco's get away with for the sake of cheap power and profits.


or, on the other hand, maybe people should hire an electrician to plug in their toaster, for safety sake!:whistling2:


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

We had a guy hit power lines with a crane and he was able to remove it and was fine, although the tires were smoking and outriggers were welded out lol. The only reason he should've died is if he jumped off. People need to be taught electrical safety as a part of their crane certification classes. These incidents can be avoided.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Power line goes down even remotely close to you, hop away with both feet together, like a goof. Walking normal can cause a voltage potential between feet and fry your brain like an old Reagan Anti-Drug ad. 

Probably a good idea to keep the safety tips going as a reminder...


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

papaotis said:


> or, on the other hand, maybe people should hire an electrician to plug in their toaster, for safety sake!:whistling2:


I have decent service call rates......call me. It'll be a change of pace from going out & pushing a gfci reset button service call. :blink:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> I have decent service call rates......call me. It'll be a change of pace from going out & pushing a gfci reset button service call. :blink:


Maybe you can give Papaotis a deal on plugging in his toaster and resetting his GFCI.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Maybe you can give Papaotis a deal on plugging in his toaster and resetting his GFCI.


I've tramped a heck of a lot farther for work than Iowa, besides aren't "American Pickers" out there in Iowa somewhere? maybe I can get on TV too :thumbup:


----------



## Bidder (Oct 1, 2013)

powerlines should be painted neon pink!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bidder said:


> powerlines should be painted neon pink!


Looking at the photos,hard to imagine changing the color on all those lines would have mattered.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Always hearing about cranes and booms contacting lines. Tragic and completely avoidable.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah they should be buried in the ground.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I would think a crane operator would recognize any obstacles or dangers in his area.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> I would think a crane operator would recognize any obstacles or dangers in his area.


A safety conscious alert operator SHOULD. I recall a story where an op took an alternate route around a site for some reason, and got into line costing him his life. He had spotters too. Its a shame.


----------

